# How to get higher off your weed, and stay high all day.



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 8, 2008)

First off, sorry if this conflicts with the "No other drug talk" rule, but I Don't think so because what I'm about to mention is an Over the counter pill you can buy at walmart.

Basically there is a pill out there called Tagamet.  A friend told me that if I took 800 mg worth of them (About 4 pills) an hour before I smoked the Ganja, that the Tagamet would prevent the kidneys from filtering the THC out of my body.  I was skeptical at first, but I tried it and I am just now losing my buzz! and I smoked Brick weed about 5 hours ago!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 8, 2008)

buddy... let me give ya some advice... don't go mixing pharmacuticles with weed... especially stuff you are taking TO ALTER YOUR LIVER/KIDNEYS....


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 8, 2008)

i have sever stomach problems and have takin those pills for many years when they were perscription only, they reduce the amount of acid your stomach produces to reduce heart burn and damage done by acid reflux.. but its not smart to take something tryin to stop your liver. when it stops filtering your gonna get real sick.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 8, 2008)

Yo Ho Neo drives a geo,

    Right this moment I am giving it my all to NOT explode all over this page.
I am one of those guys who while trying to save lives managed to contract Hep C. This happened while in the service. At this juncture in my life I am at the point where I am considered end stage with this disease. On top of that I am an insulin dependant diabetic. This means that I get to shove a needle into my stomach anywhere from 4 to 7 times a day.  I use a method called the sliding scale so the amounts differ depending on my sugar levels.
 Adding insult to injury, my heart is starting to give out, so I take a variety of medications to keep it beating at one steady pace. I have angina, and I throw what are called PVC's or Pre-ventricular contractions.
 Long story short, I do not recommend that anyone mix meds to experiment, and see if they can keep the high a tad longer. It's bad enough that the pharmaceutical companies have plenty to do with MMJ being illegal so we would have to depend on them,  and their synthetic chemicals that often do have some serious and nasty side effects.
  I just finished looking up this tagamet your talking about, and there are some mean warnings towards folks that have liver or kidney disease, including warnings to those that are 50 years old and older. HMMMmmm???
  You should know that I have had Hep C doing it's damage for over 35 years, and I never knew what was wrong untill about 10 years ago as of this December. 
 Kinda makes one wonder what I might have done to myself had I started your experimenting way back then ????
 You seem to be pretty cool, and this rama-rama isn't desighned for the intention of being hurtful, but rather to see that you have a full and rewarding life, with as little risk to your over all health as is possible. Want to stay buzzed longer ? May I suggest you just smoke more. ???  perhaps dig some of those special times, like dig some great music, share your company with friends, or find that special place to sit and just observe nature around you.
Hoping that you don't ever hurt, and screw the chemical pushers.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a good way to make your high last longer,

smoke another bowl...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 8, 2008)

the smoke i grow lasts that long anyway.why not just bump the bowl again if you are smoking light weight weed. jmo


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 8, 2008)

*I took tagamet for an ulcer, 24 yrs ago as a prescription, all the while I was smoking constantly, never noticed a thing and I really agree with everyone else above  :yeahthat: just smoke another bowl to keep the buzz going, eh :rofl:*


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 8, 2008)

Forget that junk.....


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 8, 2008)

I will casually but stressfully mention 2 words:

*Stupid
+
Dangerous*


Gb


----------



## tesla (Nov 8, 2008)

Neo dude, I don't know what to say sniffing c=glue would work to but why>?


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah I agree, just smoke some more bro. play it safe and stay health. just think of it this way- the longer i live the more i get to smoke in my life.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 8, 2008)

Whoa, sorry to have struck a nerve.  I knew it wouldn't be smart to do alot.  It's one of those every 6 months type thing....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2008)

hey man...  we're just look'n out for yas....


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

If ya want a long lasting buzz just eat it bro.. nasty meds defeat the point IMO


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Whoa, sorry to have struck a nerve. I knew it wouldn't be smart to do alot. It's one of those every 6 months type thing....


 
neo let me say Don't mess around with Ur Liver ! I also have Hep C like King does i got mine from sharing needles and that was over 16 yr ago on a 10 yr run for being a Hype and as of today my health has taken a turn for the worst for the last few months and can't shake it.. 
Pill aren't good for anybody because as soon as u swallow that pill it goes right into ur liver and ur liver is a filter for ALL Bad Chemical u take and doesn't mean ur ok for taking over the counter drugs it will do the same.

KingKahuuna & I living today because WE Care About Ourself and other tooo and tooo tell You, TOOOO  STOP THAT CRAP....

Remember neo U only got ONE LIFE and u Don't want any Health Problems do U? 

Don't know u but ur here on this forum and ur a grower, so leave it to that and Stay High, ur among friends..... We Will Guide You Lost One..


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Whoa, sorry to have struck a nerve. I knew it wouldn't be smart to do alot. It's one of those every 6 months type thing....


 

Its okay Neo.
You just don't wanna mess with yourt liver/kidneys like that.
And I am not saying I am some guy who's never done anything stupid or dangerous either.
Just take a couple extra hits man.
Peace.

Gb


----------



## ^_^ Smokey Da Bear ^_^ (Nov 10, 2008)

Anything Having to do with blocking kidneys = BAD IDEA


----------



## mojosat (Nov 10, 2008)

Ya...treat your liver like you would your junk. I have a baby sister that is 25 and is now having severe liver problems from abusing the otc medication Coricidin and hydrocodone. Most folks dont realize that those drugs are also loaded with acetiminophen (sp) and too much of that stuff will wreck your liver.


----------



## Hick (Nov 10, 2008)

....Ahhh  yes... OTC drugs are sooo safe.....



> DRUG RECALL - VERY SERIOUS - CONFIRMED BY SNOPES.COM & FDA
> All drugs containing PHENYLPROPANOLAMINE  are being   recalled.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 10, 2008)

This is insane. I have no faith in our pharmacutical companies at all. If you want to help a cold, steep garlic and honey together, sit back with a bowl and relax. I have made it my priority to do away with all pharmacuticals unless my life depends upon it. We are doing more damage to ourselves and filling their bottomless pockets, please be careful!!!


----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2008)

There is more than one misconception to your statement. Your liver filters contaminates that you eat. When THC is smoked, little filtration is done by liver. WHEN you eat canabis, it filters toxins directly from the small intestine. When tagamet was first introduced, it was so sucessful at reducing acid, that it was dangerous. It would mask more serious problems. Tagamet is no longer a prescription med, as are many other acid reducers. They are considered safe enough, not to need a prescription. However, this is not a replacement for good sense. ALL medications are about benefit vs side effects. When you need meds, the side effects  should not out weigh the benefits. And since you don't need them, any side effects are unacceptable.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 10, 2008)

That's great, Hick... I used to take Dimetapp DM  ... good thing I took OTC medications very rarely....


----------

